# Ponies In China



## Belinda (Dec 15, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Just wanted to let everyone know how much they are enjoying the 2 ponies sent to China. They love them so much and they are such a hit , you will find below a letter sent to Johnny Robb inquiring about getting 2 more ponies.. I would suggest if you have something that fits the bill of what they are looking for you contact Johnny Robb.. Remember these MUST BE WELL BROKE KIDS PONIES>>




This is what we were hoping , that they would love them so much that the people would have to have more , kinda like Potato Chips..






[/SIZE]

On Dec 6, 2008, at 11:35 PM, Nicky Loiterton wrote:

Dear Johnny

We are so delighted with Karmel Kid (AKA Bear) that we are keen to look into the purchase of 2 more Shetlands from you.

Karmel has settled brilliantly into his life here and is truly adored by all. He loves his job and has a best friend, Henri (a 3 year old ex race horse!) and they play like foals.

We are looking for 2 more quiet, gentle Shetlands - looks are not important as we do not need show ponies - we need super riding school love bugs!

How do I start?

Nicky


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Belinda for sharing this news - and Thank you for opening this up to the membership!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 15, 2008)

Well that is pretty neat...this could really open up a whole new market for the shetland pony especially well trained child safe ponies.

I dont have anything trained to ride, but im sure they will have no problem finding the right two ponies to compliment their program and needs



.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 16, 2008)

That's great Belinda! Glad the Chinese are appreciating the American Shetland Pony as a wonderful riding pony like it has been appreciated over here from many, many years.


----------



## Amy (Dec 30, 2008)

That is good.

I heard that there is a breeder here in South western Ontario that has been selling AMHR/AMHA horses to China this past fall as well. Looks like a new market opening up.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is very good to hear! Thanks for sharing


----------

